# Anyone have seahorses?



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

What's the smallest tank size I could keep seahorses in? I'd love to keep some seahorses, but the largest tank I can get is only 10 gallons.


----------



## jayr232 (Oct 23, 2013)

Im not too sure about them since I never had a marine tank but I hope these site can help 

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/aquarium-fish-supplies.cfm?c=15+40


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Dwarf Seahorse (Hippocampus zosterae) was the first fish I ever owned, they are what got me started in the aquarium hobby in 1963 when they were readily available here in Florida for just a few dollars apiece. 
All seahorses are now listed on Appendix II of the Convention on the International Trade in Endangered Species of Wild Flora and Fauna (CITES) so that export permits are now required, they are only granted for approved management plans or captive-bred animals. They are not a beginner fish. they are difficult to say the least.

R


----------



## Bounce (May 26, 2012)

I'll bet no one remembers these ads that used to be in the back of comic books! 

I ordered some back in the mid 70's when I was probably around 9 years old. RIP tiny seahorses 

I wonder if anyone bought the pet money? :shock:


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

You can get Pygmies and they fit in a 5 gallon tank.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Bounce said:


> I'll bet no one remembers these ads that used to be in the back of comic books!
> 
> I ordered some back in the mid 70's when I was probably around 9 years old. RIP tiny seahorses
> 
> I wonder if anyone bought the pet money? :shock:


Our neighbor had one of the monkeys, mean little animals not actually what you could call darling or a pet.


----------



## Vickytoria3112 (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow, how time has changed. And rightfully so. Poor animals.


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

jayr232 said:


> Im not too sure about them since I never had a marine tank but I hope these site can help
> 
> http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/aquarium-fish-supplies.cfm?c=15+40


Thank you! That was pretty helpful.  Also gave me a bit of an idea how much the ones at my LFS will cost.



rickey said:


> Dwarf Seahorse (Hippocampus zosterae) was the first fish I ever owned, they are what got me started in the aquarium hobby in 1963 when they were readily available here in Florida for just a few dollars apiece.
> All seahorses are now listed on Appendix II of the Convention on the International Trade in Endangered Species of Wild Flora and Fauna (CITES) so that export permits are now required, they are only granted for approved management plans or captive-bred animals. They are not a beginner fish. they are difficult to say the least.
> 
> R


I've already done my research on them. I know what they eat and everything, so I'd definitely like to give keeping them a try. My LFS has some in stock, last I checked. I plan on stopping in tomorrow to see if they still have them and how much they are.



Crowntails said:


> You can get Pygmies and they fit in a 5 gallon tank.


Thanks.


----------



## zombieaddict (Nov 11, 2013)

Oooh, a tank full of sea horses would be a lovely thing indeed. But they're so delicate and pricy!


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

do you have any marine or brackish water keeping experience?there is one known type that resides in brackish waters and the rest are marine species.they should not be put in a newly set up tank as they are very delicate. they also need a high ph value in their water.maybe it would be a wise idea to try to set up and mature a tank with some marine shrimp first.this is a very expensive endeavor. you can not simply set up a salt water tank and plop them in. you will need a lot of equipment that you may have not thought of.aquarium chillers alone are about $300, a bigger tank and stand,salts,sand,special lighting,filters and circulators etc. corals are quite expensive also.if you try to keep them at temp above 68f you will run into serious health problems. vibrio is something not easily dealt with, you may want to research this.these are a poor choice for a first time foray into saltwater.just reading about them and knowing what kind of food that they eat is not enough experience to go out and get some on a whim.you really need to have years of prior hands-on saltwater experience before you try them. i know they are cool,and i want some someday too.i have a 20 years experience with freshwater tanks,but practically nil when it comes to saltwater. it will be quite a few years before i will be able to have the seahorse tank that i want. it is best to know your limits so you do not regret your actions.


----------



## zombieaddict (Nov 11, 2013)

If she's has a basement where the tank could be set up, I doubt that a chiller would be necessary. I have my axolotl tank in the basement and the temperature never gets much above 65F and I'm pretty sure weather is a bit cooler in NJ than it is in MD. And fans are a much cheaper alternative to that. 

But with that said, I do agree with sandybottom. If you wanted seahorses, establishing a saltwater tank beforehand would be extremely important. Run it through the summer months to see how the seasons effect the temperature of the tank before you start looking for seahorses.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I fell in love with a couple that were at the LFS. The guy there told me all about them, it was fascinating. They were expensive, in a marine nano set up (I think4 or 5G). And he warned me they were very... fussy.

I could see from the two they had, one seemed to be healthy as a horse (pardon the pun), the other was sickly and didn't seem to eat. It's not for beginners from what I've gathered.


----------

